# F-80/F-84 v. MiG-9



## joeferrito (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been playing around with a couple post-WW2 scenarios and I've been curious, how do early Russian jet fighters stack up against US birds? I've heard stories about the MiG-9 being a beast, but I wanted a little outside opinion.


----------



## tyrodtom (Sep 5, 2011)

They only made 610 of them, that should tell you something.


----------



## joeferrito (Sep 5, 2011)

If there'd been fighter combat in Europe before the MiG-15 was introduced, what would the Russians have used? The only 2 fighters I know off the bat are the Yak-15 and the MiG-9


----------



## steve51 (Sep 11, 2011)

Gentlemen,
A small number of Yak 23 fighters were operational with the Soviet AF by the end of 1950. I believe that 313 were produced in total. Six Warsaw Pact air forces also operated the Yak 23 beginning in 1951.


----------



## steve51 (Sep 12, 2011)

To answer the original question, the Mig 9 would have the advantage over the F 80 A, but the F 80 C was clearly superior IMO. The F 84 A and B would be in trouble with the Mig. An interesting what-if was that a Mig 9 was flown with afterburners in May 47, greatly increasing its performance. No operational Mig 9 had afterburners. Fuel consumption was a problem.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 13, 2011)

I choose the F-80. The F-80C was superior to both the MiG-9 and F-84 A&B. The F-84 as an aircraft was always plagued with some shortcoming despite the numbers produced. The F-80 design more than proved its longevity based on what its offspring, the T-33 accomplished.


----------



## tyrodtom (Sep 13, 2011)

Plus the Mig-9 had problems with the armament position. The cannons muzzle flash was inhaled by the engine intake, causing the engine to flame out. I think they finally solved it by repositioning the cannons.


----------



## steve51 (Sep 13, 2011)

FLYBOYJ,
You're quite right. The F80/T33 family were great aircraft. I've always liked the AT33A which was a decent ground attack platform. The effective longevity of the design is remarkable. Leaving aside the Latin AFs, the French operated the RT33A as late as 1974.


----------



## drgondog (Sep 13, 2011)

Kelly Johnson built a great airframe with the P-80. For me, the F84 series including the F were the worst of all the Republic production birds..


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 13, 2011)

steve51 said:


> FLYBOYJ,
> You're quite right. The F80/T33 family were great aircraft. I've always liked the AT33A which was a decent ground attack platform. The effective longevity of the design is remarkable. Leaving aside the Latin AFs, the French operated the RT33A as late as 1974.


it operated into the late 70's with USAF and the 90's with the RCAF


----------



## steve51 (Sep 13, 2011)

pbfoot,
I didn't know that the RCAF operated them that long. Thanks for the info.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 13, 2011)

steve51 said:


> pbfoot,
> I didn't know that the RCAF operated them that long. Thanks for the info.


2005 and 2.5 times longer then projected lifespan


----------

